# Knight Theraputics (GUD-T)



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Been looking for some good Pharma stocks. Came accross this one (actually referred by someone).
Company has lots of cash which is a good thing. Anyone have additional information? Is this one a stab in the dark or is there something solid here?


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Been looking for some good Pharma stocks. Came accross this one (actually referred by someone).
> Company has lots of cash which is a good thing. Anyone have additional information? Is this one a stab in the dark or is there something solid here?


I bought it at $5 and sold it at $5, stupid move, just wasn't sure of the potential, and the market was really volatile at the time so I wanted to take a bit of money off the table

I think that a lot of people choose this stock for this reason (as I did).

"Perhaps Jonathan Goodman can do it again. That’s the overriding rationale required to invest in Knight Therapeutics Inc., the second act for the man who took Paladin Labs Inc. from a small spinoff to prominent drug distributor.
History repeating itself might be a risky bet in general, but not necessarily an unwise one in this case, given Mr. Goodman’s credentials."


I think it's worth the risk, it could pay off big, but that's not exactly a great technical analysis for you, sorry about that 

If it falls at all I might jump back in with a bit of money and just forget about it for years.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Read the same thing and is quite interesting. His father actually owns Pharmascience which is a solid generic drug producer. The cash is there no doubt and I could see Jonathan doing really good things with GUD - just as he did with Paladin. The current price point is holding me off a little (physcological I guess knowing it was in the $5 range for a while). Thanks for the input Canuck!


----------

